# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  PowerView vs 3D Map, are they the same?  And why doesn't PowerView work in 2016?

## dbarton

Greetings, 
Just purchased Office 365 2016 and trying to get used to the new Office look and feel.  I had Office 2010 before.
Anxious to use PowerView/3D Maps.

I work in Healthcare and would love to use some of Excel's new features in my reports and presentations.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello dbarton, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

